# AAAHHHHGGG.......Holsters!!!



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Is there anyone who makes and more importantly STOCKS a good leather holster for the Ruger SP-101 that completely covers the 3" barrel. I have found oddles & gobbs of holsters for the shorter barrel SP-101......but I want the barrel completely covered.

I would like to have a nicely boned leather with belt straps fore and aft, sort of like a slide or pancake style, possibly high ride FBI forward cant. A similar IWB style would also be great. 

If there are any custom holster manufacturers reading this......I might even consider a factory second so long as it doesnt look like it was built by a child. I just dont want to wait for 4-40 weeks for one to be made.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lou Alessi makes some nice IWB holsters. [email protected]


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I would suggest you contact Don Hume holsters. I use the #171OT, a pancake style holster that lacks that thumb-break strap.

I carry a S&W Model 19 and have holsters for both 2 1/2" and 4" barrels.

You can pay a whole lot more, but you won't find a better holster.

Do not go with his slide type holsters as they do expose the muzzle.

Bob Wright


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Well&#8230;.today was good holster day. I was in Houston on business and decided to stop by Collectors Firearms and check out their holsters&#8230;&#8230;.and these folks have holsters. I found a Tucker Leather Texas Heritage IWB for a S&W J Frame revolver that fits my Ruger SP-101 perfectly. I want to thank all of you that suggested different brands but I wanted to find one on the shelf, handle it, stick the gun into it and take it home with me. I have waited for holsters before and the wait is excrutiating&#8230;&#8230;.like now. I am waiting on a Max-Con V holster and twin mag pouch from Gary at Broomeland Leather, for my XD-45. I had to wait for my Sparks VM-2. I love to carry my guns and waiting on holsters is like a kid with his new Christmas toy&#8230;&#8230;and no batteries to make it work. Here is a couple of pics I took. I have yet to wear it but next week it will be used. Ill let you know how it works.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U found a holster that worked - I have seen that brand on the shelf at Collectors - They are kinda pricy. Glad it works, though


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, I thought so too....that is until I took this one to the "island" to get a price. I had seen a similar one and the price tag was $90.00. They gave me this one for $70.00. This is the cheapest custom holster I have purchased and I liked that I could walk out with it in my hand. Since no one else, and believe me I have looked, had anything like this "in stock", the price was really not an issue.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

tex45acp said:


> They gave me this one for $70.00. This is the cheapest custom holster I have purchased and I liked that I could walk out with it in my hand. Since no one else, and believe me I have looked, had anything like this "in stock", the price was really not an issue.


There is nothing like having what you need available to touch and feel and try. Years ago when I got my model 58 S&W I custom ordered from Bianchi and wound up sending what I got back twice because it would not even remotely fit my revolver. The third try gave me one that was tight but I just greased up the gun and wet the holster to form it better. I think that they thought the 41 caliber 58 was a M&P the first 2 times and the third they used a 38/44 cast gun to make the holster. Glad you found what you need. it looks great.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

:smt023 That IS a good lookin' holster. :smt023


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Glad you found what you were after!!! Nice looking holster.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

*Very Comfortable Holster*

Well I had the chance to wear the new holster all day yesterday while puttering around the house taking care os som of the honeydo's. I then went out to the barn to fix a flat on my tractor and then loaded the tractor up and took it to a patch to shred weeds down for a widow of a good friend. Got back in time to clean up and head over to mother in law's for supper and a visit with brother in law that was in from Virginia. Got home last night about 9:30, went to bed and back up at 4 for my 90 mile commute. I have the holster/gun on now and almost forget it's there. I like this holster a lot. May have to go bavk to find one for my 1911 and XD-45.....especially if Collectors is willing to deal with me on the price.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad it is working for ya. Considering their avg prices in the store, I am surprised they cut ya that deal.


----------

